# Living in Lucca



## martinpackford

Hi,

Myself and my girlfriend have now been living in Lucca for just over a month. We are loving it here but would still really like to meet some other English speakers as our Italian is still far from perfect!

Grazie!


----------



## ashmc

Hello Martinpackford, I currently live in Umbria near Assisi, but my husband and I are thinking of maybe moving to Lucca in the future. We love Lucca and it seems like a vibrant town with energy! Here in Assisi, it's sometimes a little too quiet! I was wondering how you and your girlfriend are getting on living in Lucca and how you like it? Thanks!


----------



## Lizziebee562

Hi

My husband & I are set to move to Cascina from the UK in early October ... How are you finding living in Lucca?

Liz


----------

